

Cover your trails - mynameishere
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/97wnt/reddit_exclusive_george_sodini_documents_la/

======
mynameishere
This guy was an apparently-successful programmer and yet every damn account he
had was hacked in a matter of hours. Not to sympathize with a murderer, but
it's an object lesson in personal security.

